# Soft taco shells?



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2007)

Does anybody make them from scretch? If yes, please tell me all about. All of a sadden i have craving for them.


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep I do. Let me go find my recipe for you. BRB.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2007)

Alix you are the best!


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2007)

Here you go Charlie. I'm around for a bit if you have any questions. I'll keep checking for posts.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you again. I'm not going to get to it till Sunday. But I'm usually not on PC friday and Saturday, so this will be fine.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2007)

P.S. Was reading the link you gave, and there you mention Rasbery Turnovers. Must have that recipe, we used to buy store made ones here, pepperedge farm, my wife absolutelly loves them. But they don't sell them anymore. if i cuold make some at home I'd be, wow, I am afraid to even think what good it could make for me


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2007)

I haven't made raspberry turnovers in AGES. I will have to go dig out that recipe and see if I still have the "touch".


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2007)

ok..................................


----------



## auntdot (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually Charlie to me a soft taco shell is a crepe with a bit of cornmeal added.

Just my take on things.


----------



## ncage1974 (Mar 8, 2007)

*perfect*

Almost perfect timing. I just got a tortilla press .


----------



## cjs (Mar 9, 2007)

I made Alix's recipe a few months ago (must do again!!) and they are great! ncage, you don't need a press for this method. 

I'm so glad someone brot this up again!


----------

